# Gas crunch got ya?



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Just curious, I went for a ride this morning on the wasatch and was shocked by the lack of people, Left hwy 6 at 5:20, returned to the hwy at 9:05am and never passed a moving vehicle, This is normaly a very popular area, there were a few camps but unusualy quiet. I'm thinking gas prices are slowing mountain travelers down. what do you think?

Quick scouting report,
2 dozen deer, of which 8 were bucks.
19 bulls, there were 2 of these that looked extra good, both out starting 5th points and having very strong 1st,2nd,and 3rds. 4ths may still have to grow a few inches taller to match up. It's always fun to watch velvet bulls with there new summer coat shine.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll tell you how bad the gas crunch has got me........................Friday night when I went up Parleys to shoot my bow, I took my wifes mini instead of my truck because she was out of town. I put myself in great jeopardy by doing this since I had my friend with me and we had the top down.......................bottom line, this gas crunch has caused me to go from a macho stud muffin in my Dodge truck to some one who might come across as a fagula and the fuel prices made me so I didn't even care.................that is sick and wrong!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> I'll tell you how bad the gas crunch has got me........................Friday night when I went up Parleys to shoot my bow, I took my wifes mini instead of my truck because she was out of town. I put myself in great jeopardy by doing this since I had my friend with me and we had the top down.......................bottom line, this gas crunch has caused me to go from a macho stud muffin in my Dodge truck to some one who might come across as a fagula and the fuel prices made me so I didn't even care.................that is sick and wrong!


Now that's freaking hilarious, it is so true though, I think i'm going to invest in one of those mini scooters and do all my traveling with that! -)O(-


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> I'll tell you how bad the gas crunch has got me........................Friday night when I went up Parleys to shoot my bow, I took my wifes mini instead of my truck because she was out of town. I put myself in great jeopardy by doing this since I had my friend with me and we had the top down.......................bottom line, this gas crunch has caused me to go from a macho stud muffin in my Dodge truck to some one who might come across as a fagula and the fuel prices made me so I didn't even care.................that is sick and wrong!


I saw that little red Mini there and never would have guessed it was you. I'm laughing my arse off! ! ! ! ! ! :lol:


----------



## Patman (Apr 16, 2008)

Two months ago we paid off the wife’s minivan. I was excited being that it was now it’s time to get rid of that 20 year old Chevy for a new(er) truck. I was thinking along the lines of a 2002 heavy duty 2500 crew cab Chev. Then the **** gas prices skyrocket. Now I’m looking at a used T100. 

At least there is silver lining; I got accepted to my nursing school. In two years when I’m done a 2008 Chevy heavy duty 2500 crew cab will make a perfect graduation present. Could one of you guys please let my wife know that? And, I shouldn’t get pulled over anymore for driving what looks like a meth truck.

*()*


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

Fagula.......classic!!! :lol:


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Oh yeah?
Well I took off from Ogden with my truck and ATV and went up to the Ant Flat road and parked my truck at the turn off. I rode my ATV all the way across the flats and halfway down Blacksmith fork canyon to get to my scounting grounds. I got some pretty wierd looks from people as I cruised down the paved road, but hell! I just can't afford to drive the truck anywhere anymore. I figure I rode about 20+ miles on the Four wheeler, the worst part was it's a 250cc so it took a while. Now how's that for saving gas????????????


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Is your ATV highway legal?

I'm looking to replace my F150, but the whole fuel thing has got me befuddled. On the one hand, you can sure make a sweet deal on new pick ups right now. But on the other, why buy it if it just sits in the garage? I'm looking at a couple highbrids, but that opens up another can of worms.

Then again...my first hunting vehicle when I was in high school was a '63 Corvair. It wasn't sexy, but it got me wherever I needed to go. Oh, wait...I guess that would be a classic now and probably cost more than a new truck.

I dunno...


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

wellllllllllllllllllll guess i ll just have to brake out the saddle and ride the back country like i use to do before the 4 wheelers and 4 wheel drive p/u came into my life lol. actually i have to look at it this way do i stay home and cuss the gas prices are do i buckle up pay the **** prices and do what i love to do. i hate the gas prices as much as anyone but i ll be damned if im gonna stay out of the hill becouse of it and besides the wifes little import has reallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllly bad ground clearance.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Finnegan said:


> Is your ATV highway legal?


Nope. That's why I got the funny looks. I don't think any four wheeler can be "Road Legal", They haven't passed a law saying that any ATVs can be on the road. 
Yes, I know it wasn't smart. But, sometimes you gotta live on the edge.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I know a guy that bought a 4 wheeler and the peopel that he bought it from linc it as a motorcyle. the they send him a lin plat for it and he drive it to the store and he has got stoped by the cops and they just tell him to make shure he uses his hand for he singls. They told him that they cant gave him a tickit for it.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

HJB said:


> Finnegan said:
> 
> 
> > Is your ATV highway legal?
> ...


 :shock:


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> I know a guy that bought a 4 wheeler and the peopel that he bought it from linc it as a motorcyle. the they send him a lin plat for it and he drive it to the store and he has got stoped by the cops and they just tell him to make shure he uses his hand for he singls. They told him that they cant gave him a tickit for it.


Sorry, those cops are idiots then!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > I know a guy that bought a 4 wheeler and the peopel that he bought it from linc it as a motorcyle. the they send him a lin plat for it and he drive it to the store and he has got stoped by the cops and they just tell him to make shure he uses his hand for he singls. They told him that they cant gave him a tickit for it.
> ...


Yeah, I didn't think that was right. Plus...how do you get a license plate for a wheeler? They don't even have blinkers. I do think, however, that they should be allowed on city streets...obviously not the freeway but city should be ok. They allow mopeds...why not wheelers?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > I know a guy that bought a 4 wheeler and the peopel that he bought it from linc it as a motorcyle. the they send him a lin plat for it and he drive it to the store and he has got stoped by the cops and they just tell him to make shure he uses his hand for he singls. They told him that they cant gave him a tickit for it.
> ...


why are they. They cant do nothing to him. it linced. they compant did the mess up.He just has to use his hand like you do on a bike or motorcyle when they dont have them. He has allready relinced and they gave him his sticker for his bike.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

I used to have a 4-cylinder Nissan 4WD pickup that never failed to get me where I needed to go, and I honestly had more fun with it than with the gas guzzling SUV that I'm currently driving. I'm rapidly coming to the conclusion that less is more. And if that weren't enough, tomorrow I'm planning to bike the 12 miles into work (and I'm actually looking forward to it).


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Petersen said:


> I used to have a 4-cylinder Nissan 4WD pickup that never failed to get me where I needed to go, and I honestly had more fun with it than with the gas guzzling SUV that I'm currently driving. I'm rapidly coming to the conclusion that less is more.* And if that weren't enough, tomorrow I'm planning to bike the 12 miles into work* (and I'm actually looking forward to it).


Be careful with that Petersen !!!

I have noooooo mercy for 2-wheeled road-hogs that don't signal, don't insure, don't register, don't inspect their vehicles.....And........they don't pay road taxes !! :evil: .....Yet, I am supposed to give them some sort of right-a-way ?????? :evil:

Which road will you be on in the morning?? :? :? :rotfl:


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> > dkhntrdstn said:
> ...


LOL, :roll:


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

UZ-A-BOW said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> > dkhntrdstn said:
> ...


Check out SB 181 which was passed earlier this year by the house and senate. This will help people out who live in rural areas with less then 7500 people who feel the need to ride on city streets. Won't really do anything for us that live on the Wasatch front, however, some will benefit from it in other areas of the state.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Apparently some of you don't know that the last legislature legalized the use of ATVs on designated highways provided they are street legal, (license plates, headlights, turn signals, horn, etc.) Cities have always had the ability to allow ATV use. Now counties also have it, with the exception of Salt Lake County, as I recall. The idea is that it will allow legal connections between trails and improve access. We'll see.

I'd much rather take my quad to work, especially on snowy mornings. :wink:


----------



## nochawk (Oct 26, 2007)

In Arizona they are have a few places that will put blinkers and a horn on your ATV so you can license it as road legal..the way they have there laws now even if it is a FS dirt road it has to be road legal...

Real screwy, you have to trailer your ATV till you get on a trail and then ride it...spend more time trailering it than riding it in the BLM and Forest Service areas...


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> Apparently some of you don't know that the last legislature legalized the use of ATVs on designated highways provided they are street legal, (license plates, headlights, turn signals, horn, etc.) Cities have always had the ability to allow ATV use. Now counties also have it, with the exception of Salt Lake County, as I recall. The idea is that it will allow legal connections between trails and improve access. We'll see.
> 
> I'd much rather take my quad to work, especially on snowy mornings. :wink:


It actually has nothing to do with the ATV being street legal. They are not going to be issuing license plates for ATV's! City and county populations that are under 7500 people can now designate certain roads as being open for ATV travel.

41-22-10.5 (Superseded 10/01/08). Local ordinances -- Designating routes -- Supervision.
(1) A municipality or county may adopt ordinances designating certain streets and highways under its respective jurisdiction as off-highway vehicle routes to allow off-highway vehicle operators to gain direct access to or from a private or public area open for off-highway vehicle use.
(2) A municipality or a county may adopt an ordinance requiring an operator who is under 16 years of age to be under the direct visual supervision of an adult who is at least 18 years of age while using a route designated under Subsection (1).
(3) A route designated under Subsection (1) may not be along, across, or within the boundaries of an interstate freeway or limited access highway.
(4) Except as provided under Section 41-22-10.3, a person may not operate an off-highway vehicle on any street or highway that is not designated or posted as open for off-highway vehicle use in accordance with Subsection (1) or Section 41-22-10.1.
(5) Subsection (4) does not apply to off-highway implements of husbandry used in accordance with Section 41-22-5.5.

41-22-10.3 (Superseded 10/01/08). Operation of vehicles on highways -- Limits.
No person may operate an off-highway vehicle upon any street or highway, not designated as open to off-highway vehicle use, except:
(1) when crossing a street or highway and the operator comes to a complete stop before crossing, proceeds only after yielding the right of way to oncoming traffic, and crosses at a right angle;
(2) when loading or unloading an off-highway vehicle from a vehicle or trailer, which shall be done with due regard for safety, and at the nearest practical point of operation; or
(3) when an emergency exists, during any period of time and at those locations when the operation of conventional motor vehicles is impractical or when the operation is directed by a peace officer or other public authority.

Again, license plates are not going to be issued to ATV's so they can travel any street they want to. The new bill that was passed by this years legislation again does not apply to everyone and has a lot of strict guidlines of when you can and can't ride your ATV on a city, state, or county road.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

WasatchOutdoors said:


>


Now they have the right idea. :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------

